# Pre-workout drinks



## attodd (Oct 6, 2011)

I am looking for good pre-workout drink. I am looking at NO370. Has anyone had any experience with this stuff and what are your thoughts? I am also open to any suggestions you have as to other drinks you might recommend.. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

attodd said:


> I am looking for good pre-workout drink. I am looking at NO370. Has anyone had any experience with this stuff and what are your thoughts? I am also open to any suggestions you have as to other drinks you might recommend.. Your help is appreciated!



Never heard of it. I'm looking @ ingredients:


1Scoop(10g)

4300mg: Creatine

3860mg: Arginine, L-Citrulline, L-Norvaline, Caffeine Anhydrous (100 Mg), Ginseng.


Is OK I guess, but not worth the money IMO.
I would get some Jack3d or N.O.-Xplode 2.


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 7, 2011)

Get the jack3d. 2 scoops and it's on. I have a friend who uses 1M.R. but that stuff is $10 more than jack3d and has less servings. Stick with the jack3d.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 7, 2011)

jack3d, 1MR, SuperPump, NO Explode are the popular stim based pre WOs. I like Bodyforge too but it isn't stim based so it's your choice.


----------



## attodd (Oct 7, 2011)

What do you like about the non stim bodyforge that works for you?


----------



## talon07 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to Agree with The Jack3d I got it dirt cheap due to it being banned in Canada 35 Bucks a tub lets just say I have a huge supply..  It is one of the best if not the best pre workout I have used Though I do miss the old days Of Ultimate Orange. wow did I just date myself lol


----------



## easymoneymike (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to agree Jack3D is pretty awesome.  Its my current favorite.  1MR is good but its pretty nasty too lol.  I know taste isn't very important as long as it works but its rough going down for sure.  I"m looking for some new stuff to try out this winter as well so anyone got any favorites?


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 8, 2011)

attodd said:


> I am looking for good pre-workout drink. I am looking at NO370. Has anyone had any experience with this stuff and what are your thoughts? I am also open to any suggestions you have as to other drinks you might recommend.. Your help is appreciated!


 

No joke I've tried 4 different ones in the last several months. That being Tarus labs Wyked, White flood from Controlled labs, Jacked from USP, Mesomorph by APS and Lit Up by AP. Although most were easy to mix and ok tasting the best to me overall in taste, and effeciteness was Mesomorph by APS. Stacked with their Creatine nitrate gave me one heck of a pump. Good luck with your choice bro. Take a look at Orbitnutrition.com. They have them all and very good prices.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 8, 2011)

attodd said:


> What do you like about the non stim bodyforge that works for you?



Honestly, I feel like I have seen better gains with it than stim based. Granted, it does not give as much energy in the gym, but it does help. It's not just taken before every workout however. It is taken every day. I do one scoop on off days, and three scoops on workout days, 2 before the workout and 1 6 hours later. But, it could be a coincidence I guess lol.


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like C4


----------



## oufinny (Oct 9, 2011)

Lots of excellent choices now depending on what you like and your goals.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 9, 2011)

I got some samples of nitraflex by gat. Man, that stuff is the shit, I have tried super pump, jacked, no xplode, and a few others. It's the best i've tried so far.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 9, 2011)

I may have to check into GAT. I know they have been around for some time and I'm still looking for a solid Pre-workout that I'll like the taste and effects.


----------



## aalester85 (Oct 9, 2011)

Jack3d is awesome, as far as pre-workouts go...minimal ingredient list and sick energy.  It's pretty strong, but if you can handle the stimulant, you'll have a great workout with it!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mesomorph is only $33 right now at Orbit. That stuff combined the their creatine nitrate gives some insane pumps.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 11, 2011)

Creatine nitrate is some awesome stuff. I offered some with Stims in it for pre-workout, it's pretty awesome. Seems to really help endurance.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 11, 2011)

Check out BetanCourt Nutrition's new PWO called D-Stunner.  This stuff blows Jack3d away.  It also has Glycocarn in it for Pump which is far superior to Arginine.  This stuff is no joke and the price is right.  35 servings for less than $28.   Give it a shot you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 11, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I may have to check into GAT. I know they have been around for some time and I'm still looking for a solid Pre-workout that I'll like the taste and effects.



The nitraflex from gat tastes like junk, but it works, and works well!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Check out BetanCourt Nutrition's new PWO called D-Stunner.  This stuff blows Jack3d away.  It also has Glycocarn in it for Pump which is far superior to Arginine.  This stuff is no joke and the price is right.  35 servings for less than $28.   Give it a shot you won't be disappointed.



I'm getting some. Just read some crazy reviews on it!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good idea's here and I haven't heard of both so that gives me more reason to try!! I would have stuck with mesomoprh but the orignial formula is much better.


----------



## bb75 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gat has horrible products they taste like sh.. Also mesomorph
Is horrible it made me yak a couple of times bro I've tried them
All belive me the best use to jacked but since they reformulated
It's not the same . I got tired of spending my money on premworkoits
So now I buy. Caffeine pills and take 400-500 mg 20 min befor
Training and I'm off to the races you can add creating and 
Some argine if you want but if you read the ing on most of the
Pre they mostly contains creat caff niacine and argine it's all hyp.
Just my opinion


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 12, 2011)

coffee for me.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

bb75 said:


> Gat has horrible products they taste like sh.. Also mesomorph
> Is horrible it made me yak a couple of times bro I've tried them
> All belive me the best use to jacked but since they reformulated
> It's not the same . I got tired of spending my money on premworkoits
> ...


 
I love 200mg caffiene tabs staked with some epehdrine from bronkaid at cvs but now they even outlawed where you can't buy those anymore with out scripts


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 14, 2011)

i like jacked3d. nobody mentioned ASGT it was the big thingv a few months ago.


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 12, 2011)

N.O. Xplode worked for me, but it tastes like battery acid. NOXIPRO goes down a lot easier, and isn't too hard on the wallet, either. I can get you wholesale prices and cheap shipping if interested.


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 12, 2011)

anyone tried just geranium extract powder? 

heres a description from a local supps company 
Our Geranium extract is the most powerful 200 -1 form, which a standardised dose is 100mg.
 1,3-dimethylamylamine the active compound is an effective stimulant  which mimics norepinephrine in the body. Norepinephrine can increase  blood flow to muscles, while increasing metabolism making it effective  for a pre training boost as well as a fat loss aid.


standard dose is 100mg.


 This product is not suitable for in competition use for any WADA  (ASADA) tested athlete. The active compound 1,3-dimethylamylamine is a  banned stimulant for in competition use, while it is fine for out of  competition use we don’t recommend tested athletes cycle this product as  half lives can vary.


----------



## nitehawk99 (Dec 15, 2011)

attodd said:


> I am looking for good pre-workout drink. I am looking at NO370. Has anyone had any experience with this stuff and what are your thoughts? I am also open to any suggestions you have as to other drinks you might recommend.. Your help is appreciated!



I am not a huge fan of it at all... I didnt get much pump and didnt feel like an animal in the gym....


----------



## acemon (Dec 15, 2011)

Jack3d is great. But damn...2 scoops. That would put me way over. Another one of their products is yok3d. I have used them both in the past. MY fiance still uses jack3d. I use it on and off.


----------



## USMC (Dec 16, 2011)

Christ, people still promote Jack3d? Lol my body got immune to it within the first can. C4 lasted a little while longer. Def a 2 mo on and month off even with C4. White flood same way.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've used Jack3d, C4, Muscle Pharm's Assault, and Purus Labs' Muscle Marinade. Muscle Marinade tastes like dog food and shit combined, but is a great supplement. Intense focus and energy in the gym.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 18, 2011)

attodd said:


> I am looking for good pre-workout drink. I am looking at NO370. Has anyone had any experience with this stuff and what are your thoughts? I am also open to any suggestions you have as to other drinks you might recommend.. Your help is appreciated!


 
Just took my first dose of Craze I ordered off Orbitnutrition.com and this stuff lit a fire underneath my arse for hours. I sweated so much and had insane energy.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 18, 2011)

Coffee for me as well.


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

black coffee


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hooked on 1MR, great product. I buy the twin pack, comes with a free tee shirt shipped for 60.00 
I gotta have a dozen shirts now! Lol


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 18, 2011)

I use jack3d. I've tried NO explode and it gave me horrible headaches. Also tried white flood but it made me feel like a tweeker.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 18, 2011)

Take some rebose.


----------



## Stranger (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been swithing back and forth between jack3d and C4


----------



## Stranger (Dec 18, 2011)

Both very similar but try to rotate or take some time off. i seem to build up a tollerance


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 18, 2011)

I took a 6 week of period from stims and took some Southland Revamp. Serioulsy I can drink a cup of coffee and explode! Then my new pre workout Craze is unreal.


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

jack3d is good but you will grow tolerant to it quite quick, great supp though

white flood and craze are also pretty good


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

jack3d
craze
whiteflood


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 19, 2011)

just get the ingredients that is proven to do all the work. the rest in pre work out supps is crap.

*- citrulline malate
- creatine
- beta analine
- bcaa's
- caffeine
- Geranamine (1,3 dimethylamylamine)*
-* Taurine*

That's it and, you will eventually save a lot of money


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 19, 2011)

OR 

Save even more money and not buy ANY pre-workout drinks.

I think money could be invested into other areas for more bang for your buck in your plight to accrue more muscle mass.

-Matt


----------



## rbmedic75 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thoughts on the ingredient list and doses in this one    Extreme Nitric Oxide Stack - NO2


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 23, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> OR
> 
> Save even more money and not buy ANY pre-workout drinks.
> 
> ...



I find if the drink actually gives energy it's not a big waste of cash. Most are only like 30$ for over a months worth. 

I'm going to try the new super pump max. Heard good things, the last formula gave me shots lol


----------



## dizzyphil (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in my third week of Muscletech's Neurocore (grape). It tastes really good with a little aftertaste. It gives good energy and a good pump. The problem is, the 2 scoops have steadily moved up to 4. I use a 16oz water bottle and it wears of quickly as well. I know every 'body' is different but it looks like mine is getting used to Neurocore quickly. 

I haven't tried Jack'd yet but from the looks of it on this thread, that is the way I'm headed.

Diz


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah I heard neurocore is good. I bought some for a friend of mine of Orbit. Big price difference from GNC. I like this new Craze I'm on. It is insane.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 25, 2011)

1mr or endorush. Best two on the market. PERIOD.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2011)

LHJO by DRSE Pharma blows the competition away


----------



## hill450 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have none of you guys ever ordered from buildingbrawn.com? Awesome prices and have most things. Great prices on protein too.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

noxipro is what I like


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 27, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Have none of you guys ever ordered from buildingbrawn.com? Awesome prices and have most things. Great prices on protein too.


 
I've never heard from them, first time I've seen that name. Where are they out of? I order my goods from Orbit. Always fast and hard to beat sales.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 27, 2011)

I like pre-works with GlycoCarn in it..safe and very effective...Code Red and Alphafury are good ones...


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying sp max now, seems good except slight headaches and some abdominal pain after workouts


----------



## Tuco (Dec 27, 2011)

I do either 200mgs caffeine, superpump (probably the best), and Jack 3d. 

The key for me is I need to cycle these products and sometimes take a good time off from preworkouts, if not, my tolerance gets very high and I don't feel anything anymore. 

My favorite preworkout is superpump, I've used it for years and it has been good to me to get that "in the zone" feeling at the gym. 

1. SuperPump
2. Jack 3d
3. 200mgs caffeine


----------



## |Z| (Dec 28, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> No joke I've tried 4 different ones in the last several months. That being Tarus labs Wyked, White flood from Controlled labs, Jacked from USP, Mesomorph by APS and Lit Up by AP. Although most were easy to mix and ok tasting the best to me overall in taste, and effeciteness was Mesomorph by APS. Stacked with their Creatine nitrate gave me one heck of a pump. Good luck with your choice bro. Take a look at Orbitnutrition.com. They have them all and very good prices.



Mesomorph has been getting stellar feedback. I haven't tried it yet but I have used the creatine nitrate and it does give crazy pumps and vascularity. I'll be giving mesomorph a try soon but from my good buddies experiences, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. I'm almost finished with a tub of Taurus Wyked and its good too, less pumps but more energy than some of the other preworkouts. SuperPump Max was very solid as well and tastes pretty good too.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Z I'm about to order some Creatine Nitrate!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> LHJO by DRSE Pharma blows the competition away



It's the drink of choice for me! That and sheep sperm!

Or just coffee. I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 31, 2011)

Is OK I guess, but not worth the money IMO.
I would get some Jack3d or N.O.-Xplode 2.[/QUOTE]


Both of these are good and add 1 small cup espresso


----------



## banker23 (Dec 31, 2011)

stopped using pwo while on cycle but I have some musclepharm assault for PCT to keep my intensity up in the gym.


----------



## lexymarx (Jan 5, 2012)

do this 3 scoop of jack3d and mix it with one scoop of glycomayze the pump is awesome


----------



## kboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Jack3d works good for me, 2 scoops mixed with coffee


----------



## Tuco (Jan 5, 2012)

kboy said:


> Jack3d works good for me, 2 scoops mixed with coffee



Holy shit, are you serious?


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jacked for some reason didn't do shiz for me. I took a serving and went to bed in couple hours. I started taking Craze and don't think I'll switch to anything else. That stuff is pure dynamite.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 6, 2012)

USMC said:


> Christ, people still promote Jack3d? Lol my body got immune to it within the first can. C4 lasted a little while longer. Def a 2 mo on and month off even with C4. White flood same way.


I was waiting for someone to throw that out. I built up tolerance real quick to Jack3d. I use c-4 a couple times a year. I am interested in D-Stunner though, the ingredients are excellent. I just hate prop blend issues. I tried a sample of SAN Fierce the other day and it was excellent.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 6, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Jacked for some reason didn't do shiz for me. I took a serving and went to bed in couple hours. I started taking Craze and don't think I'll switch to anything else. That stuff is pure dynamite.


 
I have heard great things about Craze as well, seems everyone is getting hung up on taste these days. Who cares if the stuffs works.


----------



## init2winit (Jan 6, 2012)

2 cups of coffee and two aspirin and I am rollin


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 6, 2012)

JUSTRIGHT said:


> I have heard great things about Craze as well, seems everyone is getting hung up on taste these days. Who cares if the stuffs works.


 
I hear on that. I mean i can handle things if they ok, but some things make your head spin like the exoricist lol. Craze works good and taste like grape koolaid.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 7, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I hear on that. I mean i can handle things if they ok, but some things make your head spin like the exoricist lol. Craze works good and taste like grape koolaid.


 that's good to hear because I have never had a grape floavor that taste good except for TCF-1 BY PP. Have you tried Muscle Marinade by Purus, the grape is 50% off @ VS. Taste nasty but works great, I took two scoops once and had a blast until I crashed. $20 for great energy, and pumps Hell yeah!


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't but I did buy some TCF-1 off Orbitnutrition.  I took it with a couple other PP products. I agree it taste good as well. I'm actually about to buy some more.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 8, 2012)

Superpump max is a semi mild pre workout. To many stims may make you think you ate doing more for your physique but your really just tearing it down


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 9, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> Superpump max is a semi mild pre workout. To many stims may make you think you ate doing more for your physique but your really just tearing it down


Not a big fan odf Superpump250 or Maxx. SAN Launch is pretty mild, as well as T-Pump with a little agmatine  gets me going.


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

I miss Ultimate Orange


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh yeah man that stuff was freaking wicked. I remember my Mom thinking I was on crack when I drank that lol.


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

creatine nitrate with mesomorph is also my fav


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 14, 2012)

I just ordered some creatine nitrate stuff is wicked good. I use to like mesomorph but seem like they switch the formula around so now I tried craze off Orbitnutrition. I take this now every day on workout days and off days when needing a kick me in the butt get up call lol.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

striker4you said:


> creatine nitrate with mesomorph is also my fav


 
You sir, have good taste


----------



## twotuff (Jan 16, 2012)

a line of coke, 30ml of halo, 100mg test sup, and a suppository of Arnolds seman in your stink pipe.


----------



## striker4you (Jan 16, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> You sir, have good taste


I concur good sir, i love the watermelon flavor!


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

try jack3d 1-2 scoops with a scoop of N.O explode and youll be a savage in the gym bro gets me sycked..i take it in morning before i head to gym sit in my truck an jam out till i feel the tingling in my face from the 3d an its onn


----------

